#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Database and Content >  >  Which are the widely use databases in business?

## Bhavya

A database is a systematized gathering of data. Databases can be used in several different ways in businesses. A database can help to organize data about the clients and customers. A database can cover data about the businesss product inventory. It can track expenses, sales and other financial related data. Can you guys tell me the common database use in businesses?

----------

